# PVC Well Points?



## BillT

I've been doing some research on Well Points. The PVC Well Points are much cheaper, but seem to be for sandy soil only.

I'm not sure what I'll be running into, but in general we have Red Clay here. If it is mostly Red Clay that I run into, adding water before and during the dig makes a big difference. 

Looking for opinions. Does a PVC Well Point sound possible in my case, or should I just go with a Metal one?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I'm not sure what you're talking about: a well point for an existing well or the point used for driving a well?

For an existing well you just need a screened point. In that case either would probably work. A well point for driving a well is an entirely different matter and you'd need a point specifically manufactured for that purpose.


----------



## hiwall

You can not drive a PVC well point(at all!). To function a driven well point pretty much has to be in sand(at least end up in sand).


----------



## talob

BillT said:


> I've been doing some research on Well Points. The PVC Well Points are much cheaper, but seem to be for sandy soil only.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll be running into, but in general we have Red Clay here. If it is mostly Red Clay that I run into, adding water before and during the dig makes a big difference.
> 
> Looking for opinions. Does a PVC Well Point sound possible in my case, or should I just go with a Metal one?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill


Heres my experinece with this, I put a well down here by hand we allso have red clay here, the method I used was cable drilling, I broke the end off my drilling tool and it was stuck in the mud couldent get it out so thought I'd try the PVC drilling method I'd seen on the internet to drill around the broken tool to loosen it up, so I put together a couple sections of 2" PVC put a coupling on the end with teeth cut in it, by the time I drilled a few holes maybe a foot deep the PVC coupling was wore pretty well smooth, so I guess the moral of the story here is at least use a metal coupling on the end of the point.(Oh it did work to get the broken tool out.)


----------



## BillT

I plan on using a Post Hole Digger down as far as I can reasonably go with it and then Drive the rest. Looks like I'll be using a Metal Point. 

Is there such a thing as a Metal Driving Point? or can you Drive any typical Metal Point?

Bill


----------



## hiwall

Metal well points most often are either internal screen or external screen. In theory, the internal will not get a hole in the screen if it scrapes a rock on the way down(sometimes called a rock point). I have found that the post hole digger was more work than it was worth(just my opinion) but I've known many who liked doing it that way. 
Here is a internal screen...................
http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/cam...earch&gslfah&gclid=CPzt96m46rgCFS6CQgodFwcAVQ

Here is an external....................
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...i_sku=108106&gclid=CMfu4tS46rgCFS9dQgodfHgA7w


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Run a Google search titled "drive point for well." You'll get sites selling drive points and links to articles/videos on driving a well.

Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## BillT

Appreciate the additional info. I will be attempting this sometime in the near future. Right now I am still in the stages on deciding what to buy and then actually getting it here to have everything ready when needed. 

I might have a new creative way of Hand Drilling at a very low cost. I'll be checking on some hardware in my travels to see if I can make it work.

Bill


----------

